# Excel VS Val



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I got excell and val, I will use it in my tank ane whtnot. Will Val always melt?

I am having a rough time with some BBS


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

No.

Vals will melt/die easily if their long leaves get damaged.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

So what are you saying use it or remove the vals?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

safe. go for it.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I just realised today my wild val plant has a 20 inch long leaf. 

How about BBA, should it be a bit more controled wiht a regular dosing?


Edit: it should last a while if I don't go dumping it all over my floor right?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

For BBA, I've always spot treated with Excel, and had it die off (i.e. turn pink/white and then just peel away from the surface it's attached to). I've never tried it with Vals, but I've heard that overdosing Excel can sometimes cause Vals to melt, much like with Riccia


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Ah So my riccia is at risk. What about the monosolenium Tenerum? I Have those as well but in isolates out of tank spots.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> Ah So my riccia is at risk. What about the monosolenium Tenerum? I Have those as well but in isolates out of tank spots.


I'm not too familiar with that species of plant; Excel generally has had more potent toxic effects on non-vascular plants (such as liverworts), so your Monosolenium tenerum may be at risk. I've never tried Excel with this species, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

as far as the Vals go mine are just fine with daily excel going in the tank. Right now i have what i believe is a Potassium issue which is causing some of the leafs to turn yellow.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Monosolenium tenerum has been growing in my planted 38 gal. tank with the daily dosing of a capful of excel. So far in 2 months there has been no problems. Spiral vals in my 90 gal. are doing well also with daily capful of excel which is a low dosage as there is also pressurized co2 on there. The 90 gal. also has Riccia Fluitans in there as well
(1 capful or 5 ml per 50 gal.)


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am od-ing a little. I removed the monosolenium tenerum and riccia. There is still a bit of both in the tank, if they suffer, then so be it.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> I am od-ing a little. I removed the monosolenium tenerum and riccia. There is still a bit of both in the tank, if they suffer, then so be it.


You can always spot treat across a number of days as not to OD in one giant step.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Its staghorn some BBA and thread. I seem to have a very interesting selection this time around. I am spot treating with a spouty syringe that I got from Lee Valley.


----------

